# Custom Painting Crankbaits



## whj812 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am interested in painting some of my old crankbaits that are beat up. I have an airbrush gun, and am just needing some advice on what the best types of paint would be best for this.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 1, 2008)

peoples should be able to help you out with this, i however have no clue, sorry I couldnt be of help.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 1, 2008)

I woudl skip that mess and send them off to PC Baits!


----------



## slim357 (Apr 1, 2008)

you could do that too.


----------



## whj812 (Apr 1, 2008)

I might but I like to try new things!! I usually just use a spraycan to do weights and jigs.


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2008)

I think allot of guys are using createx paints.

https://www.createxcolors.com/home_page.htm


Check out this forum for great info: https://www.tackleunderground.com/index.php


----------

